# Vehicle Reliability Survey results -- Audi Q7



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

The latest results of the Vehicle Reliability Survey, based on owner experiences through the end of September 2008, have been released.
Audi Q7 reliability results, in terms of successful repair trips per 100 vehicles per year:
2007: 79, about average, maybe a bit worse than average.
This is an improvement over earlier.
No result for the 2008, insufficient data.
Descriptions of all reported repairs have been posted to the site, for those interested in that level of detail.
The full set of results:
TrueDelta Vehicle Reliability Survey results


----------

